
Interneting is hard - yumaikas
https://internetingishard.com/
======
CarolineW
I've been involved with the internet, and its predecessor, for a long time.
Before the web existed, "coding" meant writing computer programs.

When the web was invented, and for some considerable time after, writing HTML
was not called "coding". It was called "writing HTML". This, of course,
preceded the time when pages contained PHP or Javascript.

Now pages _do_ contain programs, or fragments of programs, intended to be
executed at serve-time or render-time, and writing those parts of the page are
clearly "coding" in the original sense.

Now I'm starting to see people referring to writing plain HTML+CSS as "coding"
as a matter of course, and it feels, thereby, that usage has changed. Just as
"hacker" used to mean something different and now is used by people at large
to mean "breaking into or otherwise doing nefarious things to computers and
computer systems", is this a usage that has changed?

Does "everyone" now think of writing HTML+CSS as "coding"?

Please note that I have no skin in the game, and to some extent I don't really
care, I just want to know what the current general feeling and usage is.

Thanks.

